# Fish Camp



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I am wanting to join a fish camp. Does anyone know of one around anywhere? I live in Gulf Breeze and looking for a club that is of the nicercalibre to bring my wife and son for trips to get away. Close is good, but we will drive if the place has the right atmosphere.

I was in Spring Water Ranch when we lived in MS, fine lakes but the cabin was rough.

Thanks for any information.

jamesc


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

If you are looking for a "low key" bass club you ought to try our's. It is the Molino Bass Club. Check out the website.


----------

